# winter bike, audax, cx wanted please



## manimal (23 Sep 2010)

As winter is looming im after a winter bike,must take guards and fit me, 6 ft 2 with a 32 inside leg, normally ride a compact 55.5 so size large etc 
what ya got?


----------



## pash (28 Sep 2010)

manimal said:


> As winter is looming im after a winter bike,must take guards and fit me, 6 ft 2 with a 32 inside leg, normally ride a compact 55.5 so size large etc
> what ya got?



I have an old Peugeot Elan GT. Its a carbolite (steel) framed bike with 10speed friction shifters on. I am same size as you and it fits fine. Has new quick release wheels, tires, saddle, bar tape, chain and 5-speed cassette. It will take mudguards. 
I have been told I have too many bikes so am looking to sell. ALso has horizontal dropouts so you can convert to single speed or fixie if you want. 
PM me if you want some pics.


----------



## iGaz (30 Jan 2011)

An old post but worth a shot,,,,
Iceni Reynolds 520 56cm steel frame.
Campagnolo 10 speed Veloce gruppo
Mavic Aksium Race wheels with Conti 4 season tyres.
SKS guards
Look Keo Classic pedals with new cleats.
Only built up last October.

£550


----------

